# Airbrush suggestions



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am in the market for a new airbrush. Years ago I used a paasche and although at times it was finicky, it worked well. I did some taxidermy work on the side and painted tons of fish with it. I have anot had a brush for years now and I am looking at the new aztek airbrushes. Anyone have any comments or opinions on them or any other new brands that are out. They claim that you can paint like a detail gun with them and never spit or sputter. 

I have seen some nice paint jobs on here from members and wanted a good honest review on some of the products out there. I am wanting to paint some spoons and blades and I am thinking about starting to tinker with some fish again, so I may need an airbursh that can paint scale details on crappie and other things. Thasnk for any advice.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

If you use the search function and look up "airbrushes" you will find several threads on just this topic. All your questions should be answered there.

Rod


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hove you ever used an aztek? I looked at several topics. all about the ps900/905


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Bulldog,

I have used nearly every gun out there including an Aztek. Aztek guns are in my opinion, junk. Not high on the list....the PS900s were mentioned because they are a cheaply priced gun with great features and for the money you can't beat em. If you want the best gun IMHO, buy an Iwata you won't be sorry. I am sure some of the others on here will give you their opinions also. 

Rod


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been living off the Passche VL's from the beginning. Fine for most work and a good price if you buy the kits. They are finicky for fine detail work. Ordered a PS900 to step into the gravity feed world and hoping to get finer detail with less hassle than the VL's.

Azteks are junk IMHO also! Spent $150 on a full kit, only to use it for a week and tossed it to the side.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

That's what I was after. I could not find much for reviews on teh aztek, but they claim to be so maimtenance free. I could use the old pasche for painting spinner blades, but I would like to have something that will paint 400 spots on a white crappie without clogging and sputtering. The only brands I have looked at are the iwata, paasche, aztec, thayer and chandler and badger. I guess I have some homework to do.


----------

